# Meet Creampuff, Nutmeg, and Noel



## Soybean (Feb 11, 2009)

I recently got Nutmeg, my agouti berk. 










Noel, my black berk. (ignore the dirty enclosure, it was cleaning day.)










and Creampuff, my male. I am not sure what color he is, so if anyone can tell me, that would be great. 










I also just got Yoshi, my blue hooded dumbo girl. No pictures of her yet. My sister got her sister, a blue berk dumbo.


----------



## maddy (Jul 27, 2009)

they sound beautiful


----------



## steffiez (Nov 24, 2009)

They're all adorable :]


----------



## Soybean (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks! ;D


----------



## AMJ087 (Aug 27, 2008)

they are so cute!!!


----------



## kscanuck785 (Jan 11, 2010)

creampuff looks like my champagne girl.


----------



## AvaAdoreSmashing (Dec 31, 2009)

Noel looks a bit on the Russian blue side. Maybe it's just the photo.


----------



## rach913 (Jan 11, 2008)

_Aww, I really like Noelle's color! Welcome to the forum! =)_


----------



## leesha (Feb 15, 2010)

They're all cute, but I love little Noel. I have a Noelle myself.


----------



## ali_bug08 (Feb 9, 2010)

Hi, sis  Cute pics. We'll have to take some of Yoshi and Blue today to show off as well, and maybe some of the new rat babies. See you in a couple hours ;-)


----------



## Ellimac (Jan 31, 2010)

Awww very pretty! ^__^

In my opinion Creampuff is amber.


----------



## smokeybear (Feb 18, 2010)

aww! cute rats!
not that there are any uncute rats... but still...


----------



## rattiesalem24 (Feb 21, 2010)

How old is Yoshi? Just wondering. Noel is so adorable!


----------



## Soybean (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks! Yoshi is now 10 weeks old.


----------



## jaideavry18 (Dec 20, 2009)

Awe they Are darling!
Noel Reminds me of my little snookie. They are the same colour.
Cute!


----------



## Soybean (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks. She's a sweetie. Her and Noel get along so great. Creampuff is going to have a roommate soon. My sister's rat had a litter and I'm adopting one of the males. His name is Bradley. My sister is keeping his brother and one of his sisters. Pictures of him to come when he comes home.


----------

